# Pioneer Elite Unveils New Slim Line Receiver (SX-S30)



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Pioneer Electronics recently released another model for enthusiasts looking for a space saving two-channel receiver. The new Elite SX-S30 Slim Two-Channel Network Receiver (3.7-in H x 17.1-in W x 13-in D) is loaded with modern features and generous power, making it an intriguing option for stereo or multi-media set up duty.

Last year, we reviewed Pioneer Elites’ SX-N30 and found the model to be a highly capable and relatively robust network receiver; an excellent choice to run a sweet sounding two-channel system. The new SX-S30 ($500 MSRP) is a great compliment to its slightly bigger and older larger brother, with specs that are sure to appeal to the eyes of potential buyers. The heart of the S30 is a powerful Class D amplifier capable of delivering 85 Watts per channel (4 ohms, 1kHz, THD 1.0%, 1 Channel). This type of amplification typically runs cooler than Class A/B amplifiers, which plays well with the S30’s placement friendly design. Sound quality is further enhanced by the inclusion of Pioneer’s proprietary MCACC Auto Room Tuning software. Users can set speaker distance and channel levels, in addition to Phase Control and Subwoofer EQ (4 bands). 

The SX-S30 ships with four HDMI 2.0x ports (one output), allowing the receiver to handle 4K/60p Ultra HD video content with High Dynamic Range and BT. 2020 color. It can also passthrough HDCP 2.2 streaming content. Other connectivity options include a single front side USB port for memory sticks and USB hard drives, and back side Ethernet (one), RCA (three), Digital Coax (one), Digital Optical (one), phono (one), and Subwoofer pre-out (one) connections. The S30 also carries several wireless technologies, including Bluetooth (which can be configured to wake the S30 from standby mode), AirPlay, and Wi-Fi (dual band 5 GHz/2.4 GHz). Owners can also use the S30 for multi-room audio and casting using Chromecast, DTS Play-Fi, and FireConnect.










Onboard audio capabilities including user-friendly options such as streaming music from subscription services like Spotify Connect, Deezer, tunein, Pandora, and TIDAL, FM Radio (40 memory presets), and direct audio sources such as a CD player or turntable. The S30 can also playback Hi-Res audio (USB or Wired/Wireless Network) files such as 5.6 MHz DSD, and up to 192 kHz/24-bit WAV, FLAC, AIFF, and Apple Lossless.

The SX-S30 is available for purchase now from authorized Pioneer dealers and direct from Pioneer’s website for $500 (MSRP).

_Image Credits: Pioneer Electronics_


----------

